# Lost Paddle near Bridges Putin



## Ken F (Jun 23, 2004)

Lost a Kinetic 197 cm paddle with white blades approximately 100 ft past Bridges putin on the Poudre on Sunday, May 14th. Has name and number on blade. The paddle was probably wedged under a rock near the middle of the river and may dislodge with higher water. 

If found please call Chris Buffone at 970-691-0143


----------

